# C6 forced induction solutions for 3.2?



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

are there any viable forced induction offerings for the 3.2 powerplant? it's just a bored out 3.0 and not a VR6, right?
my buddy just paid cash at auction for a 3.2, and wants me to help him tune. I told him to get polished mirrors, tint the windows, 19's, H&R springs, S6 LED's and call it a day...
13 hp and a couple more pounds of torque is all the chips offer, so are there other fun toys that i missed somewhere?
Thanks!








for clicks:


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*FV-BumpIt(1242794180179)*

really? nothing?


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-BumpIt(1242794180179) (e.Mills)*

You sir are correct, there are no forced induction options for that powerplant. You are also correct on the fact that it is not a VR6 powerplant, it's a FSI V6. There is a new supercharger system for the 4.2 but nothing for the 3.2 Sorry.


----------

